# hello, hello



## joker smoker (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi there, I'm originally from Lowton near Warrington but have travelled for most of my life. I was originally a butcher but ended up as a chef. I have studied charcoal grilling in India and Thailand and learned how to smoke  big hunks of meat in Houston , Texas. I have a unit filled with kitchen equipment, grills, smokers and tandoors and hopefully I can invite some of the forum guys over in the colder months for some indoor BBQ sessions. my favourite smokers are my gravity feds, Fast Eddys and Oklahoma Joe offsets although I do love fast grilled meats and tandoori specialities.I look forward to meeting you guys both on the forum and in the flesh. I have also started a new BBQ Facebook page aimed at bringing like minded folk together and breaking down any quarrels and arguments that exist within the UK BBQ scene. Life is far too short to fall out over BBQ


----------



## wade (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome to the UK Group Joker


----------



## molove (Aug 9, 2015)

I think I recognise that life history! You forgot to mention being a great DJ too.

Piers


----------



## smokewood (Aug 9, 2015)

Hiya Mr Joker Smoker, hope you are OK. Welcome to the forum and all that.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 10, 2015)

Good day.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 14, 2015)

Well howdy partner great to have you aboard


----------

